# opinions please



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

cosmetically speaking, for a teal b14 sentra, would you go with black halo's or chrome. my friend and i have a disagreement.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

iceman said:


> cosmetically speaking, for a teal b14 sentra, would you go with black halo's or chrome. my friend and i have a disagreement.


How do you have a disagreement? Its whatever you like. There is no one thing that looks good on any one car. Grow up and think on your own... I would go with the chrome halos myself though.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

It depends what kind of look you're aiming for. If it's the stealth look (black) or the classic look (chrome). Go with whatever you like best.


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> How do you have a disagreement? Its whatever you like. There is no one thing that looks good on any one car. Grow up and think on your own... I would go with the chrome halos myself though.


 whoa, don't have to be so harsh, i already have black ones, just wondering what y'all think. it's more of a poll question than anything really


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

iceman said:


> cosmetically speaking, for a teal b14 sentra, would you go with black halo's or chrome. my friend and i have a disagreement.


if i ever got them for my teal b14 , i would have got the gunmetal ones :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well, if you decide on chrome
sell me your black ones


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say keep the black ones then get some stealth corners 

or

if u get the chrome ones get the crystal corners :thumbup:

personal preference get chrome.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I want to paint my chrome ones to match my Aztec Red.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i dunno kind hard to tell without looking at the car in question. i would go with NEITHER! dont get halos, get crystal clear headlights! :thumbup: if you must get halos, with a teal car....go with the chrome


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

chrome.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

i have a teal b14, i would go with the black,.... (gave u an answer, people can be harsh here....)


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i would usually choose black. but with a teal car i would like the chrome. teal and dark colors don't flow imo.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

chrome


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> i dunno kind hard to tell without looking at the car in question. i would go with NEITHER! dont get halos, get crystal clear headlights! :thumbup: if you must get halos, with a teal car....go with the chrome


Ditto, I think the clears look sooo much better.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Teal cars shouldn't be modified


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> How do you have a disagreement? Its whatever you like. There is no one thing that looks good on any one car. Grow up and think on your own... I would go with the chrome halos myself though.



I understand your point... but since iceman was looking for opinions... as the thread was titled I'll say black! I just don't like the shiny chrome "bling" And especially on a teal car I would think.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i woudn't even get halos, waste of money


----------

